# Site General > Off-topic Cafe >  Firearms

## Neal

I'm just curious how many of the members that are 18+ are interested in firearms, or rather that own any and shoot frequently. I own quite a few firearms so I was just thinking about starting a topic.

What's your favorite firearm and why?

----------


## Mephibosheth1

I'm in the process of getting either a Remmington 870, a Winchester Model 70 (.270), or a Browning Over-Under

I plan on doing deer hunting and waterfowl

----------


## steve_r34

Did when I lived down south ... back in ny things are different

----------


## dillan2020

I try and go out shooting at least every few weeks. mostly either clay birds or emptying the recycle bin to shoot with the 22.  favorite gun is my shotgun a Remington 1100. can't beat a good 22 for playing around though 15 bucks worth of bullets and you can shoot for hours.

----------


## bigt0006

I have a decent size collection of guns and try to shoot them all as much as possible also have my carry permit and carry daily

Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Neal

> I'm in the process of getting either a Remmington 870, a Winchester Model 70 (.270), or a Browning Over-Under
> 
> I plan on doing deer hunting and waterfowl


Ah, I don't do much hunting but a rifle for waterfowl isn't the best thing. If you want to go deer hunting get the Remington 770 which is the .270. I've shot it before and I could show you some pictures if I can find them of the entry/exit with a deer.

I guess technically I could hunt with my AR-15 because the scope I've got coming will shoot decent up to about 400 yards.

----------

tj4x4fun (02-13-2014)

----------


## Neal

> I try and go out shooting at least every few weeks. mostly either clay birds or emptying the recycle bin to shoot with the 22.  favorite gun is my shotgun a Remington 1100. can't beat a good 22 for playing around though 15 bucks worth of bullets and you can shoot for hours.


Definitely. My 5.56 isn't the cheapest to shoot but it's fun. Then my FN Five-Seven is more expensive to shoot than the 5.56 but it's way more fun.

----------


## sho220

If I could only find ammo.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Neal

> If I could only find ammo....


What caliber, I can easily find you ammo.

Come on the chatbox with us.

----------


## sho220

> What caliber, I can easily find you ammo.
> 
> Come on the chatbox with us.


1911 is .45 and the XDm is 9mm...also have a Walther P22 that's fun to shoot...when it isn't jamming... :Very Happy:

----------


## BFT12890

If you go on *GunBot.Net* it gathers info from all the ammo sites and compares prices so you can find the cheapest by caliber.

----------


## Trackstrong83

I have my conceal carry license and carry my glock 26 with a glock 19 magazine in a crossbreed super tuck deluxe holster and I wouldn't trade it for the world. Great little package for self defense.

----------


## bcr229

Yeah I've got a few guns... see links in signature line...

----------


## DooLittle

9 mil and a shotgun of my own.  Hubs has more.

----------


## Neal

> If you go on *GunBot.Net* it gathers info from all the ammo sites and compares prices so you can find the cheapest by caliber.


That's where I search. The only thing is I can't really find my 5.7x28mm ammo on there because the rounds they sell to consumers is the sporting round, and I like to keep the LE round in it. Though if I'm going to the range the sporting round is cheapest and works good when I find it on sale, or a really good deal.




> I have my conceal carry license and carry my glock 26 with a glock 19 magazine in a crossbreed super tuck deluxe holster and I wouldn't trade it for the world. Great little package for self defense.


Nice. I like my Safariland holsters that I have, mainly because of the paddle holster and it's good to conceal.




> Yeah I've got a few guns... see links in signature line...


LOL, yea you only got a few  :Razz: 




> 9 mil and a shotgun of my own.  Hubs has more.


Two of the most common rounds, good to have if SHTF scenario  :Razz: .

What brand of gun for the 9mm?

----------


## DooLittle

> Two of the most common rounds, good to have if SHTF scenario .
> 
> What brand of gun for the 9mm?


Ruger.  I'm a southpaw.   When we went shopping,  there were a limited amount of choices with ambidextrous safety.  And I liked the way that one felt in my hand the best.

----------


## bigt0006

I carry a ruger sr45 daily. Used to carry an sr9c until this dumb 10 rd limit crap passed last year. I love my rugers sr 22 ontop then my sr9c and my sr45

Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Mr. Misha

Got a couple myself as well. Remington  870, Colt 1911 Mark 4, 80 & my beloved glock 17. 

Love the 1911 but ammo is just too expensive in California to have some fun at the range. Plus the extractor has been acting up even though I thought I fixed it.

I had a photo of the 870 on my phone so here it is:

Sent using Tapatalk

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

My EDC is a P938 in one of my Forgettable Carry IWBs.

----------


## skittles24

I love my taurus guns. I currently carry a 709 slim and I absolutely love it. I've got a couple larger frame pistols but now I'm starting to go with the smaller ones because I can fit more of them in my safe.haha. I'd have to say my favorite gun is a good old Ar-15. There is so much on the market for these and they're pretty easy to work on.

----------


## Craigaria

Me and my wife are both licensed to carry. I carry a ruger SR9 and a LC9, and her carry gun is a Bersa thunder .380. I have 4 other hand guns including a 1911.

I have around 10 long guns including an AR that my wife got me for Christmas. It is a Core15 Tac3. 

I love to shoot, but I have become more of a bullet hoarder because of how tough it is to get right now.

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

> Me and my wife are both licensed to carry. I carry a ruger SR9 and a LC9, and her carry gun is a Bersa thunder .380. I have 4 other hand guns including a 1911.
> 
> I have around 10 long guns including an AR that my wife got me for Christmas. It is a Core15 Tac3. 
> 
> I love to shoot, but I have become more of a bullet hoarder because of how tough it is to get right now.


I know the feeling, I have a small stock pile of ammo myself.
I have 2 Cores that I have not had time to take out, how do you like yours?
Do you have the standard Bersa or the "carry" model?

----------


## Craigaria

> I know the feeling, I have a small stock pile of ammo myself.
> I have 2 Cores that I have not had time to take out, how do you like yours?
> Do you have the standard Bersa or the "carry" model?


I have only put about 60 rounds through the AR. That was Christmas morning  :Smile:  we went out at 7:30 am and shot it off the back porch. It shot great no issues. Core 15 rifles are mil-spec plus and their warrany is excellent so I feel like you can't go wrong with them. I just put a red dot on it and my plan is to sight it in this weekend.

My wife's Bersa is standard size but I can conceal it in my front pants pocket if needed. I actually bought the LC9 for her but she didn't like the double action pull so I traded the Bersa to her. Worked for me, the LC9 is a good bit smaller and has a lazermax on it. I bought a nice in the pants holster for it and it carries great.

----------


## Craigaria

> 1911 is .45 and the XDm is 9mm...also have a Walther P22 that's fun to shoot...when it isn't jamming...



I have a Walther P22 also that I modded. Check out the P22 bible and it walks you through all of the mods to make it shoot bulk ammo without issues. 

When I first got mine it would jam 7 out of ten rounds. S&W makes the P22. I called S&W to order a part and they acted like they didn't have any issues with the P22. Their solution to the problem is shooting only maxi mags through it. I bought a 22 lr so I could shoot for cheap. If I knew it would only shoot expensive lr, I would have passed on it.

I think I'm done with S&W. The three I have owned all had firing issues out of the box and two of them had recalls and actually discharged while closing the bolt.

----------

sho220 (02-07-2014)

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

> I have only put about 60 rounds through the AR. That was Christmas morning  we went out at 7:30 am and shot it off the back porch. It shot great no issues. Core 15 rifles are mil-spec plus and their warrany is excellent so I feel like you can't go wrong with them. I just put a red dot on it and my plan is to sight it in this weekend.
> 
> My wife's Bersa is standard size but I can conceal it in my front pants pocket if needed. I actually bought the LC9 for her but she didn't like the double action pull so I traded the Bersa to her. Worked for me, the LC9 is a good bit smaller and has a lazermax on it. I bought a nice in the pants holster for it and it carries great.


The carry bersa has fixed low profile sights that are not marked at all, thats the only difference. Yours are high with white dot ot line correct?

----------


## Craigaria

> The carry bersa has fixed low profile sights that are not marked at all, thats the only difference. Yours are high with white dot ot line correct?


I had to go look at it, but the sights are low and the rear is adjustable. They have red dots front and rear. It doesn't say carry on the gun or the box though. I bought it new about 8 years ago so they may have made some changes since then. It is still one of my favorites. Satin nickel and Super accurate and reliable...

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

You can see how low the rear sight is here. Its the best photo i have taken before it trimmed back the holster to fit. It is actually made into the rear of the slide.

----------


## h20hunter

Ah yes....things that go bang. I am not fond of listing inventory online but I'll throw this out there....I very much enjoy plinking with my .223....I enjoy busting clays or chukars with my 12.....I'm prepared for zombies.....I've put arrows through critters and have bear skulls on the wall courtesy of my .270......Love to carry my .45 on my hip in the woods and have little guys that pack a punch in my pocket often. Having a fully functioning reloading bench provides cheap and high quality rounds for myself as well as my brother in law and his M&P. 

My favorite to shoot: My Bushmaster .223 with a 3x9 50mm pushing 55gr pills or my .45 Kimber Custom II with ball handloads. Favorite to shoot that makes almost no sound....my Hoyt 2013 Spyder 34 with QAD Ultra Rest and Spott Hogg sight.

----------


## Craigaria

> You can see how low the rear sight is here. Its the best photo i have taken before it trimmed back the holster to fit. It is actually made into the rear of the slide.


my sights are higher than that, so it is definitely not the carry model. Nice looking setup there. Where can I get that holster? Right now I have a fobus for the Bersa, but I think my wife would like that...

----------


## John Marker

This is the favorite of mine...

Kimber Pro-Carry, .45 ACP, night sights, bobtail, thin grips, bolt on plunger tube, 3.5 lb trigger job, tuned extractor & ejector, minor meltdown on the slide.

This is what I carried, back when I carried.

John

----------


## DooLittle

> my sights are higher than that, so it is definitely not the carry model. Nice looking setup there. Where can I get that holster? Right now I have a fobus for the Bersa, but I think my wife would like that...


Pit custom makes those.  Too bad he's in Texas...

----------

PitOnTheProwl (02-06-2014)

----------


## jclaiborne

I don't have any pics on my work computer, but I have a "few", I love to go shooting however like others have said ammo prices have turned me into a bit of an ammo hoarder.  One of my favorites is a M1 Garand that I got from the CMP a few years back.  Expensive to shoot but what a solid rifle!

----------


## jclaiborne

> Pit custom makes those. Too bad he's in Texas...



I have been eyeing those holsters for a while!

----------


## Craigaria

> . Favorite to shoot that makes almost no sound....my Hoyt 2013 Spyder 34 with QAD Ultra Rest and Spott Hogg sight.


Im a bow hunter too! I have a 2013 obsession lethal force 2. Also my wife has a mission menace and I just bought my daughter a diamond nuclear ice for her first real bow.

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

> my sights are higher than that, so it is definitely not the carry model. Nice looking setup there. Where can I get that holster? Right now I have a fobus for the Bersa, but I think my wife would like that...


Only in San Antonio Texas LoL

----------


## h20hunter

Right on....I really enjoy my bow. Brother in law picked up a 2013 Hoyt Charger. That is a great bow as well. My goal this year.....black bear number three for the wall but with my bow. My first two bears have been shot with my .270...both under 30 yards! Time to get 'er done with the stick and string.

----------


## Craigaria

No shipping?

----------


## Craigaria

I mostly bow hunt whitetail in the suburbs around atlanta. We do have bears here but not on any land I have. I have taken a few rabbits with my bow while hunting with dogs. Fun stuff... we should start a hunting thread. I have a ton of pics :Smile:

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

> No shipping?


Not on these. They are tailored to the owner. 
Most people think i am crazy for that but i wear mine 16+ hours a day and honestly forget its there.
I have made a bunch for clients and sfter we get it just right they bring a friend or another sidearm to my house. :Wink:

----------


## h20hunter

> I mostly bow hunt whitetail in the suburbs around atlanta. We do have bears here but not on any land I have. I have taken a few rabbits with my bow while hunting with dogs. Fun stuff... we should start a hunting thread. I have a ton of pics




If you get bored here is some reading.....you can pretty much read the first post or two then just skip to about page 30 for hunt recap:


http://hunting-washington.com/smf/in...,120249.0.html

----------


## Craigaria

> Not on these. They are tailored to the owner. 
> Most people think i am crazy for that but i wear mine 16+ hours a day and honestly forget its there.
> I have made a bunch for clients and sfter we get it just right they bring a friend or another sidearm to my house.


Understandable... They look great, wish I was closer

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

Wait till you see the all leather OWBs Im working on  :Wink:

----------


## DooLittle

> Wait till you see the all leather OWBs Im working on


You know what they say about pictures.... :Very Happy:

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

> You know what they say about pictures....


Yeah.................. Get FACEBOOK you fool  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------

_Wapadi_ (02-06-2014)

----------


## DooLittle

> Yeah.................. Get FACEBOOK you fool


NEVER!!!!  Lol... :p

----------


## jclaiborne

> Understandable... They look great, wish I was closer



X2 on that.  I have been looking for a comfortable holster for my P2000, I bought one of those waiste wraps that is supposed to sit "nicely" under your shirt.  Worst thing ever!

----------

PitOnTheProwl (02-06-2014)

----------


## DooLittle

> X2 on that.  I have been looking for a comfortable holster for my P2000, I bought one of those waiste wraps that is supposed to sit "nicely" under your shirt.  Worst thing ever!


Is it a belly band?   I have looked at those on the internet, and contemplated one.

----------


## jclaiborne

> Is it a belly band? I have looked at those on the internet, and contemplated one.


I think so...they make a shirt version as well, but it just didn't work at all for me.  It was uncomfortable, the gun digs into your side.  The outline of the gun was completely visible through my shirt and worst of all it would "crawl" its way out when I walked and moved around and if I were to let it eventually fall.  I though maybe my HK was too big for it so I tried it with my wifes little 380 Bersa and it still wasn't secure.

----------

DooLittle (02-06-2014)

----------


## bigt0006

I love my crossbreed super tuck i completly forget im carrying

Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Neal

See, I'm licensed to carry as well but I can't find a holster I like for my FN Five-Seven.

The paddle holster by Safariland is nice but I'd only use it for my Glocks. It's not really a concealable holster but if you have a large jacket it does conceal.

As a side note I'm going to be upgrading my AR soon, more so than the slight upgrades I've already done.

----------


## bad-one

I'm in love with my .30-06 from savage arms  :Wink:

----------


## Neal

> I'm in love with my .30-06 from savage arms


Great gun, but I'd prefer a .270. More so than that would be an AR .308. The bad thing about 30-06 & 270's are they're a good distance gun but shooting into brush will own that caliber. Your 35 remington is a good brush gun, but not great for distance. Ideally that's one of the reasons why the .308 has become more popular. It can shoot very nicely over distances and it's considered a brush round which means if it hits some brush it won't throw the path off nearly as much as a 270 or 30-06 would get thrown off.

Now granted I live in Louisiana and nowhere around here do you have more than say 100-150 yards of clearing, so my AR-15 wth my 2.5x scope can well take care of things for the opening if I choose to hunt with it, of course I'd use a .223 though. As a side note I have taken a deer out with a .270. I think my best kill was with the smallest caliber would of been when I killed a deer with a .17 HMR. I was hunting with a friend and I brought my 30-30 out but I dropped it when I slipped and busted the scope, so when we came up on the deer, only one gun was still able to shoot accurate and that's what I used.

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

> ar .308


ar-10

----------


## Neal

> ar-10


Yea but most people won't know what an AR-10 is because if you're not into firearms most people don't realize the AR-15 was designed from the AR-10 for the military.  :Razz:

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

> Yea but most people won't know what an AR-10 is because if you're not into firearms most people don't realize the AR-15 was designed from the AR-10 for the military.


AND the "AR" prefix does not apply to 99% of the rifles it is used for, they are not ArmaLites either  :Good Job:

----------


## Expensive hobby

> Great gun, but I'd prefer a .270. More so than that would be an AR .308. The bad thing about 30-06 & 270's are they're a good distance gun but shooting into brush will own that caliber. Your 35 remington is a good brush gun, but not great for distance. Ideally that's one of the reasons why the .308 has become more popular. It can shoot very nicely over distances and it's considered a brush round which means if it hits some brush it won't throw the path off nearly as much as a 270 or 30-06 would get thrown off.
> 
> Now granted I live in Louisiana and nowhere around here do you have more than say 100-150 yards of clearing, so my AR-15 wth my 2.5x scope can well take care of things for the opening if I choose to hunt with it, of course I'd use a .223 though. As a side note I have taken a deer out with a .270. I think my best kill was with the smallest caliber would of been when I killed a deer with a .17 HMR. I was hunting with a friend and I brought my 30-30 out but I dropped it when I slipped and busted the scope, so when we came up on the deer, only one gun was still able to shoot accurate and that's what I used.


.30-06 getting thrown off by brush more than a .308? Explain?


I like my Dubstep to go Wop Wop Wop Wop

----------

_John Marker_ (02-09-2014)

----------


## Craigaria

Box o truth did testing on bullet deflection. They setup a target 10 yards in front of another target. The first target was shooting through 1" dowels then they measured deflection at the second target. They then shot 5 or 6 different rounds through it and found the heaviest rounds did the best. .223 did the worst although the was only 4" of deflection. Not enough to miss a deer. 308 and larger showed almost zero deflection through the 1" dowels. 

Although they didn't test 30.06, I would assume it would do as good or better than the 308.

- - - Updated - - -

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

*I* have a Glock 19 and a ruger lcp .380 (one for home one to carry  :Wink: ) and my husband has a few things too  :Good Job: 

As far as shooting I started competitive shooting at 11 so I have been around guns a VERY long time, now I shoot from time to time.

----------


## h20hunter

While we are on the topic does anyone else reload their own? I've done .30-30, .223, .45acp, and .40. I run a Dillon 550B. Gearing up for a run of 9mm.

----------


## Expensive hobby

> Box o truth did testing on bullet deflection. They setup a target 10 yards in front of another target. The first target was shooting through 1" dowels then they measured deflection at the second target. They then shot 5 or 6 different rounds through it and found the heaviest rounds did the best. .223 did the worst although the was only 4" of deflection. Not enough to miss a deer. 308 and larger showed almost zero deflection through the 1" dowels. 
> 
> Although they didn't test 30.06, I would assume it would do as good or better than the 308.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -


Well ya, the -06 has the same diameter, heavier bullet(generally) and a larger case with more load.

Can't see in the case that the heavier bullet is better, the .30-06 doing worse than the .308 lol. It's physics.


On a side note my collection is MUCH smaller than when I worked at a gun store.

Now alls I have is my Bushy XM15, Romy AK-47, Rem 870 12ga with some "tactical goodies", 870 wing master 20g, Springfield 1906, Glock 23 .40 cal, and a few others...


I like my Dubstep to go Wop Wop Wop Wop

----------


## Freakie_frog

> Well ya, the -06 has the same diameter, heavier bullet(generally) and a larger case with more load.
> 
> Can't see in the case that the heavier bullet is better, the .30-06 doing worse than the .308 lol. It's physics.
> 
> 
> On a side note my collection is MUCH smaller than when I worked at a gun store.
> 
> Now alls I have is my Bushy XM15, Romy AK-47, Rem 870 12ga with some "tactical goodies", 870 wing master 20g, Springfield 1906, Glock 23 .40 cal, and a few others...
> 
> ...


There are tons of things that will affect how a bullet reacts when in incounters outside forces, humidity, gravity, wind, partical deflection, mass deflection. There is a huge math problem that uses more vairables than I care to mention that will show you which rounds preform how. Things like power burn rate/consistancy, barrel to bullet friction, barrel lenght / twist, barrel flex, head spacing, bullet weight, bullet design, what the bullet is made of, the list goes on and on. 

The the case of the 30-06 vs the .308 is the reason a 30-06 might do worse. The fact is that the .308 case/brass is designed to be more effective at producing a fast and even powder burn and propelent gas concentration at the bullet tail thus producing higher muzzle velocity and because the bullet weights can be the same from 125grn to a 180 grn bullet the foot pounds of transfered energy are equal to or greater with a lighter projectile than those of the 30-06 and with a flatter trajectory than the 30-06 they tend to be less effected by outside forces. 

Ok just the two cents of an old Long range guys sorry if it seemed like a rant.

My favorite weapon currently that I'm working to afford again is the Savage 110B in .338 Lapua mag..  :Very Happy:

----------

_bad-one_ (02-07-2014),PitOnTheProwl (02-07-2014)

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

> Well ya, the -06 has the same diameter, heavier bullet(generally) and a larger case with more load.
> 
> Can't see in the case that the heavier bullet is better, the .30-06 doing worse than the .308 lol. It's physics.


Actually they are both the same bullet per grain weight of course. The case is the difference. Powder loads vary but when you get into ignition and expansion of the load, this is where the .308 has less space thus running 10 grains lighter on the powder of the 30-06 BUT only  100ish feet per second slower.

All that being said if i couldnt have my .308 im am quite happy letting my 7.62X54R really reach out and touch something  :Wink:

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

The frog beat me to it LoL

----------


## bigt0006

> All that being said if i couldnt have my .308 im am quite happy letting my 7.62X54R really reach out and touch something


My mosin nagants are my favorite guns. Yes i have more then 1 i have 2 91/30s and a russian m44 the m44 is really fun on an overcast day looks like im shooting a flame thrower.


I reload a couple obsolete calibers i reload 6.5 carcano and 7.62x28( for my nagant pistol)

Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Expensive hobby

So you mean to tell me that a .30-06 generates less ft/lbs of force on target, with the same grain/profile projectile, with the same rifle, at the same yardage? 

All factors being the same other than the cartridge's case and amount of powder,, the -06 wins hands down every time.

The military changed over due to cost, size(LA vs SA), an amount of energy needed on target at range, not to mention it's a NATO round.

Not because the .308 is worse than the -06 in every aspect.


I like my Dubstep to go Wop Wop Wop Wop

----------


## Freakie_frog

> So you mean to tell me that a .30-06 generates less ft/lbs of force on target, with the same grain/profile projectile, with the same rifle, at the same yardage? 
> 
> All factors being the same other than the cartridge's case and amount of powder,, the -06 wins hands down every time.
> 
> The military changed over due to cost, size(LA vs SA), an amount of energy needed on target at range, not to mention it's a NATO round.
> 
> Not because the .308 is worse than the -06 in every aspect.
> 
> 
> I like my Dubstep to go Wop Wop Wop Wop


Never said it was worse I said in certain instances it doesn't preform as well.

----------


## Expensive hobby

> Never said it was worse I said in certain instances it doesn't preform as well.


Oh ok. Well ya, my .17HMR does at lot better at plucking squirrels than my 1906 Springfield lol


I like my Dubstep to go Wop Wop Wop Wop

----------


## Craigaria

I have both,  .308 and 30.06. They both shoot well and kill deer. I wasn't trying to say the 30.06 is a better round, I just thought it was slightly more powerful due to the larger cartridge.

After seeing the results, I wouldn't hesitate to shoot through some small limbs if they were directly in front of the deer with either round.

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

> So you mean to tell me that a .30-06 generates less ft/lbs of force on target, with the same grain/profile projectile, with the same rifle, at the same yardage?


Again if you want to get into the energy is only about 150 to 200 foot pounds difference between the two as well. There really isnt a winner between the two rounds, not enough to make a difference in the right hands at all.  
Its not a urine contest, its a personal choice between two almost equal rounds.

----------


## Expensive hobby

> Again if you want to get into the energy is only about 150 to 200 foot pounds difference between the two as well. There really isnt a winner between the two rounds, not enough to make a difference in the right hands at all.  
> Its not a urine contest, its a personal choice between two almost equal rounds.


Ok, it seemed as tho the case was being made by everyone that the .308 was superior. When in reality the .30-06 and .308 are roughly the same, with the energy nod going to the .30-06, and the flatter trajectory nod going to the .308.

No urine here lol, just clarification.


I like my Dubstep to go Wop Wop Wop Wop

----------


## h20hunter

Can't say enough good things about both. You MAY be able to find a wider range of projectile for the .30-06 than the .308.....MAYBE. Not really sure. Bolt gun, mag fed, or a semi auto in .308 are both excellent calibers for game from yotes all the way up to moose. I may be a big fan of the .270 and like the performance I get with a 130gr Barnes bullet but hey....that because I don't have a .3XXXX fill in the blands yet. Well...I suppose I have a .308Express Marlin so bugger on me...I do have one!

----------


## Expensive hobby

I've always wanted a .408 Cheytac. Before it showed up on COD lol.


I like my Dubstep to go Wop Wop Wop Wop

----------


## youbeyouibei

6.5x55 Swede. LOVE that round, even more so than the .308 or 30-06, of which I have both. Hand loading is about the only option at this point but it's a performer and is time tested for moose and anything in between down to a coyote. 

I just started hand loading after I bought a sporterized 96 Mauser. Have it and a CZ 550 in 6.5 Swede and love the versatility of that round. Have several larger calibers but for my go-to gun for hunting anything in North American except the big bears would be that caliber. Norma or Lapua brass with CCI primers and some H4350 or H4831 pushing a Nosler 130 grain Accubond at 2,900 fps...get the stew pot ready, it's deer down dirt nap time!

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

You know........ honestly I really want a 22-250. My old boss had one and I loved shooting it. Remington BDL, I did the trigger on it, bedded and floated too. That thing took everything from coons to axis and audad.

----------


## Neal

> .30-06 getting thrown off by brush more than a .308? Explain?
> 
> 
> I like my Dubstep to go Wop Wop Wop Wop


I'm not sure how it works. I just remember watching it on a legit tv show years ago. Not the rigged crap now days but back when the true stuff was actually on TV. I wouldn't even begin to tell you how it worked because I wouldn't have the slightest idea tbh.

----------


## jclaiborne

I also have been toying with the idea of a 22-250 one of my coworkers has one and is always talking about how fun it is to shoot...only problem is finding ammo out here for it can get expensive...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk

----------


## Expensive hobby

You guys should try a .204 ruger or 17 rem fireball. Both awesome varmint guns!


I like my Dubstep to go Wop Wop Wop Wop

----------


## bigt0006

> You guys should try a .204 ruger or 17 rem fireball. Both awesome varmint guns!
> 
> 
> I like my Dubstep to go Wop Wop Wop Wop


Last i heard they where in the process of making a pistol in 204 ruger. Sounded pretty cool

Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

Yeah the .204 and fireball are cool but ammo is a problem........... just like my .17 MachII.

----------


## sho220

> but ammo is a problem.


NOAA and the Department of Education is hoarding it all... :Confused:

----------


## olstyn

> when I killed a deer with a .17 HMR.


I wouldn't be too proud of that kill.  Shooting a deer with a round that small is inhumane at best, and in many jurisdictions, illegal.  I'm sure it's tons of fun to shoot, and great for squirrels, etc, but it's a wholly inappropriate choice for large game.

----------


## olstyn

> While we are on the topic does anyone else reload their own? I've done .30-30, .223, .45acp, and .40. I run a Dillon 550B. Gearing up for a run of 9mm.


I do .380 ACP and 9mm on a Hornady Lock-n-Load AP.  I considered going with a Dillon, as they have a great reputation for quality and customer support, but in the end, I couldn't justify the price difference.  (As a 5-station auto-indexing press, the Hornady is functionally equivalent to the Dillon 650, but its price is pretty close to the 550B.)

I just wish I was one of those people who have a big stash of components; I'm good for a while on projectiles and primers, but powder is getting low, and to call retail availability in my area "spotty" would be generous...

----------


## Neal

> I wouldn't be too proud of that kill.  Shooting a deer with a round that small is inhumane at best, and in many jurisdictions, illegal.  I'm sure it's tons of fun to shoot, and great for squirrels, etc, but it's a wholly inappropriate choice for large game.


Are you sure it's inhumane? I mean because I would think with your apparent knowledge that you've done all the tests. Also I know my laws, but thanks for throwing that out there. It can take out large game fine enough, when the shot is properly placed you'd be surprised at what it can do. Now yea people assume it's inhumane because it's a rimfire, but when the round first came out it wasn't illegal to use it. It wasn't until after people misplaced shots and had issues with not killing animals was it considered illegal.

At that rate, a regular 22 can be lethal if the shot is properly placed. While I wouldn't normally shoot with that caliber, I've seen what it can do, especially the Hornday V-max. Again, it wasn't my first choice but at the time it was all that was available.

I could argue lots of things are inhumane, but that doesn't make it so. If you shoot a deer with a .270 and it runs off because you missed the shot or something else happened, that's inhumane because the deer can still live depending on where you hit it. The issue you run into is people don't know how to properly shoot and they don't know how to track something if it runs off.

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (02-10-2014),_patientz3ro_ (02-11-2014)

----------


## olstyn

> Are you sure it's inhumane? I mean because I would think with your apparent knowledge that you've done all the tests.


Perhaps I should have said that the chance of it being inhumane is very high rather than that it's absolutely inhumane.  That said, you're essentially picking linguistic nits in order to try to deflect the fact that I called you out on an inappropriate action after you declared yourself to be proud of it.




> Also I know my laws, but thanks for throwing that out there.


Glad to hear that what you did was not illegal in your area.  It *is* illegal in many places, however, so I felt it pertinent to mention in case you had put yourself in a compromising position by posting about it on a public forum or in case there were others reading about it who were not aware of the potential legal concerns should they attempt to duplicate your actions.




> It can take out large game fine enough, when the shot is properly placed you'd be surprised at what it can do. Now yea people assume it's inhumane because it's a rimfire, but when the round first came out it wasn't illegal to use it. It wasn't until after people misplaced shots and had issues with not killing animals was it considered illegal.
> 
> At that rate, a regular 22 can be lethal if the shot is properly placed. While I wouldn't normally shoot with that caliber, I've seen what it can do, especially the Hornday V-max. Again, it wasn't my first choice but at the time it was all that was available.
> 
> I could argue lots of things are inhumane, but that doesn't make it so. If you shoot a deer with a .270 and it runs off because you missed the shot or something else happened, that's inhumane because the deer can still live depending on where you hit it. The issue you run into is people don't know how to properly shoot and they don't know how to track something if it runs off.


I never said you couldn't achieve a lethal shot with it.  Just about any gun can be lethal with perfect shot placement.  The reason that I say it's likely to be inhumane is that your margin for error is MUCH smaller with a 20-grain .17 caliber projectile than with a larger round like a .270 or a .308.  Wind drift can be an issue with a bullet of that size, leading to less certainty in shot placement.  Tiny bullets at high velocities are also a significant fragmentation risk, which leads to concerns about low penetration.  I'm not saying it can't be done, but rather that it's a very poor idea, and that even in a scenario where it's legal to use, *I* personally wouldn't be willing to take the chance.

----------


## BrandiR

I have a Taurus .45 and a Sig 9mm.  I carry the 9mm and the .45 is for home.  I also have a large knife in the pocket of my driver's side door and a can of pepper spray between my seat and the door.  

I'm a hitchhiker's-with-bad-intentions worst nightmare!

----------


## DooLittle

> I have a Taurus .45 and a Sig 9mm.  I carry the 9mm and the .45 is for home.  I also have a large knife in the pocket of my driver's side door and a can of pepper spray between my seat and the door.  
> 
> I'm a hitchhiker's-with-bad-intentions worst nightmare!


Lol. Me too.  I also have pepper spray,  on my keys.  A knife I carry, and 2 more in my purse.

----------

_BrandiR_ (02-11-2014)

----------


## MarkS

If I were ever attacked, I'd just cry until they felt sorry for me and left me alone.   :Very Happy:

----------

_BrandiR_ (02-11-2014),sho220 (02-14-2014)

----------


## Slim

Due to recent events in my life, I'm down to one firearm.  My Rock River .45 ACP Government Model.  It's an outstanding little weapon, and with the help of a great gunsmith, I've tricked it out to be very similar to the one I carried during my last couple of deployments to Iraq and Afghanistan.  It's got just the right amount of go fast goodies to be useful on a bad day, but not so gimmicked up that it looks like a USPSA race gun.  It is both my carry weapon, and the one that occupies a space under my side of the bed at night.

----------


## Expensive hobby

That's why I like my IDPA SSP gun lol. Nice and simple, and trained to use it in real life situations.


I like my Dubstep to go Wop Wop Wop Wop

----------

_Slim_ (02-11-2014)

----------


## Shadera

I might have a couple lying around here.  Used to hunt, but haven't lately.  Way too much work to do around here.  Which reminds me, I need to get off my butt and toss my hat in the ring for an elk tag this next fall.

Favorite is my Beretta M9, because it's basically the same weapon that I trained with and carried in the army.  Fell in love with it, and own a couple different versions just because I can.  I liked the M16 as well, but purchased an M4 from Bushmaster because of the smaller size and ease of finding cool toys to snap onto it.  It's not really about the rifle's looks, but more about it just being something I am uber comfortable with, and that's what I gravitate towards.  (Anyone who has been in the military can agree with how well you get to know those rifles inside and out!)

----------


## SgtZabka

My favorite is my .338 Lapua...it makes a big boom..

----------


## Expensive hobby

> My favorite is my .338 Lapua...it makes a big boom..


I would love to get a Sako TRG-42! I've sold many and owned none.

I'd also like a few of the Swarovski, Schmidt & Bender, and Zeiss Optics I've sold as well lol.

But to date my most expensive gun has been my $4300 trap gun. Shot at the state level with it. Even had a fully adjustable hydraulic buttstock. You could literally tune the compression, rebound, stroke length, lenth of pull, caster, camber, and toe. It was like a racecar suspension custom for to the gun haha.


I like my Dubstep to go Wop Wop Wop Wop

----------


## bcr229

> I'd also like a few of the Swarovski, Schmidt & Bender, and Zeiss Optics I've sold as well lol.


Ever get irked watching someone spend $4-6000 for a 1000+ yard long-range rifle, only to top it with a $300 Simmons.  :Confused:   The rifle will perform, but the scope won't!

----------


## Expensive hobby

> Ever get irked watching someone spend $4-6000 for a 1000+ yard long-range rifle, only to top it with a $300 Simmons.   The rifle will perform, but the scope won't!


I never let that happen lol. I'd tell at them and then they'd buy a Leica at least lol


I like my Dubstep to go Wop Wop Wop Wop

----------


## Craigaria

Took one of my favorite guns hunting this past Saturday. It is probably the most inexpensive gun I own, but it has a purpose and does it's job perfectly every time I pull the trigger. It is a single shot, H&R 410 shotgun. It throws a sweet pattern and makes it hard to miss. It is super simple and not so pretty that you have to worry about scratching it up, busting through the briars. Three shots, three rabbits!

----------


## h20hunter

For what they put out in terms of quality I really like H&R. I've got a 20g with a rifled barrell and a buddy and his son broke it in last fall with two nice deer. Both singel shot kills from 80 to 140 yards. Good guns those H&R's.

----------


## Craigaria

> For what they put out in terms of quality I really like H&R. I've got a 20g with a rifled barrell and a buddy and his son broke it in last fall with two nice deer. Both singel shot kills from 80 to 140 yards. Good guns those H&R's.


I almost bought the H&R ultra slug hunter like you are talking about to take deer hunting for the Illinois shotgun season. I ended up getting a savage 220 with a Bushnell elite 3200 3-9x50 firefly. It is a bolt action 20 gauge. I shoot 2-3/4" Remington accutips out of it. It shot a 3/4" group at 100 yards and a 3" group at 200 yards. It shoots so sweet it has become my new deer "rifle" in GA. Forgot to mention it has the accutrigger too...

----------


## Slim

> (Anyone who has been in the military can agree with how well you get to know those rifles inside and out!)


True statement!  I will have another M4 one day.  If nothing else, commonality of ammo, and ease of use make the AR system a hands down winner.

----------

_Shadera_ (02-22-2014)

----------


## bcr229

> True statement!  I will have another M4 one day.  If nothing else, commonality of ammo, and ease of use make the AR system a hands down winner.


Just one? LOL! AR's are like BP's and boas, you don't stop at one.

----------

_Shadera_ (02-22-2014),_Slim_ (02-12-2014)

----------


## bigt0006

> Just one? LOL! AR's are like BP's and boas, you don't stop at one.


I had to stop at one because of my stupid state "laws"

Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Firemaniv

I have my FFL/sot in use at my "Brick & Motar". I carry a fnp-45 in a cross breed everyday I am not at the fire Department. I would have it in the truck but My FD is on a military base so..... My current project is getting a  personal tax stamp to make my scar 17 into a sbr using the 13" fn barrel assembly. I am also saving up for a MRAD now that the new barel conv. kits are out. I wish I had more time to shoot more than I get to.

anyone reload? I just got a dillion 650.

----------


## Neal

> Perhaps I should have said that the chance of it being inhumane is very high rather than that it's absolutely inhumane.  That said, you're essentially picking linguistic nits in order to try to deflect the fact that I called you out on an inappropriate action after you declared yourself to be proud of it.
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to hear that what you did was not illegal in your area.  It *is* illegal in many places, however, so I felt it pertinent to mention in case you had put yourself in a compromising position by posting about it on a public forum or in case there were others reading about it who were not aware of the potential legal concerns should they attempt to duplicate your actions.
> 
> 
> 
> I never said you couldn't achieve a lethal shot with it.  Just about any gun can be lethal with perfect shot placement.  The reason that I say it's likely to be inhumane is that your margin for error is MUCH smaller with a 20-grain .17 caliber projectile than with a larger round like a .270 or a .308.  Wind drift can be an issue with a bullet of that size, leading to less certainty in shot placement.  Tiny bullets at high velocities are also a significant fragmentation risk, which leads to concerns about low penetration.  I'm not saying it can't be done, but rather that it's a very poor idea, and that even in a scenario where it's legal to use, *I* personally wouldn't be willing to take the chance.


You called me out for something you thought to be illegal. Just because you think it's inappropriate doesn't make it so. That would be like me saying a girl in a two piece bikini is inappropriate, does it make it true? No, it doesn't. I'm also sorry that you don't have enough confidence to hit the vital area. With my FN Five-seveN which keep in mind is a pistol, but naturally a rifle round. I hit a deer size target(fake target, not a real animal) about 150 yards out. Now the FN is known for accuracy which is why I wanted to try this, and if the target was any smaller I most likely would of missed. Also keep in mind I was using iron sights as well, with no type of magnification.

The thing here is don't call somebody out if you're not ready for somebody to say something back, especially me. I don't hold my tongue.




> My favorite is my .338 Lapua...it makes a big boom..


It does and it's a lovely gun. I almost bought one, but I couldn't justify spending $1800 on the gun alone without any optics. Then the price of the round at nearly $5 a round, I would never shoot it. lol



> I would love to get a Sako TRG-42! I've sold many and owned none.
> 
> I'd also like a few of the Swarovski, Schmidt & Bender, and Zeiss Optics I've sold as well lol.
> 
> But to date my most expensive gun has been my $4300 trap gun. Shot at the state level with it. Even had a fully adjustable hydraulic buttstock. You could literally tune the compression, rebound, stroke length, lenth of pull, caster, camber, and toe. It was like a racecar suspension custom for to the gun haha.
> 
> 
> I like my Dubstep to go Wop Wop Wop Wop


Savage makes a .338 Lapua it's the Savage 110 BA.

----------


## Expensive hobby

> You called me out for something you thought to be illegal. Just because you think it's inappropriate doesn't make it so. That would be like me saying a girl in a two piece bikini is inappropriate, does it make it true? No, it doesn't. I'm also sorry that you don't have enough confidence to hit the vital area. With my FN Five-seveN which keep in mind is a pistol, but naturally a rifle round. I hit a deer size target(fake target, not a real animal) about 150 yards out. Now the FN is known for accuracy which is why I wanted to try this, and if the target was any smaller I most likely would of missed. Also keep in mind I was using iron sights as well, with no type of magnification.
> 
> The thing here is don't call somebody out if you're not ready for somebody to say something back, especially me. I don't hold my tongue.
> 
> 
> 
> It does and it's a lovely gun. I almost bought one, but I couldn't justify spending $1800 on the gun alone without any optics. Then the price of the round at nearly $5 a round, I would never shoot it. lol
> 
> Savage makes a .338 Lapua it's the Savage 110 BA.


Wow didn't know savage made a lapua chambering. They didn't when I sold guns but that was years and years ago.

As much as I love Savage for price, accuracy and dependability, Sako's TRG is in a completely different class lol. Kinda like accuracy international, or Anschütz.


I like my Dubstep to go Wop Wop Wop Wop

----------


## Neal

> Wow didn't know savage made a lapua chambering. They didn't when I sold guns but that was years and years ago.
> 
> As much as I love Savage for price, accuracy and dependability, Sako's TRG is in a completely different class lol. Kinda like accuracy international, or Anschütz.
> 
> 
> I like my Dubstep to go Wop Wop Wop Wop


I've shot that Savage, but I can't vouch for the other two brands as I've never shot their 338. The Savage I shot had the Nightforce NXS 12-42x56 scope on it. I zoomed in around 600 yards and I had the 12" target covering the scope lol. Anyways, at 600 yards I was nailing headshots. I fired 8 rounds, the first one was slightly off, so once I made the adjustmenets the other 7 shots hit spot in. It has a great muzzle brake thankfully, because my shoulder was killing me lol.

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

> You called me out for something you thought to be illegal. Just because you think it's inappropriate doesn't make it so.


I have killed many hogs with .22 mags.............. while in a trap. Would I try it with one on the run? No. Could I do it? Yes. 
Morally or ethically it is wrong in my eyes to kill anything just to kill it and/or gamble on how quickly you can kill it. When I squeeze my trigger its because I am confident that it will be DRT and I wont have to track it at all. I have never taken a shot is there was any question and yes that includes an under powered round. 
My .17 Mach II will punch paper out to 200 yards in dime sized groups all day everyday. Would I try to shoot a squirrel at that range? No, there is not enough velocity left in the round out there. 


All that aside, this is the other reason I said no to your offer, I am tired of seeing all of the other stupid pissing matches here and a gun room can and will just add to it.

----------

MarkS (02-13-2014)

----------


## CD CONSTRICTORS

My favorite of all my firearms is my custom built F-Class 6.5x284. Took about 6 months to build and traveled the country during construction.

Robertson fiberglass stock with adjustable cheekpiece and 3 way buttplate bedded by Alex Sittman, Broughton 31" barrel chambered by Carl Bernosky, Panda action, Jewell trigger at 3oz and a Nightforce 12-42x50mm scope.

Will shoot 0.300 MOA at 300yds and well under MOA at 600yds and 1000yds. It was purpose built for match use and I generally shoot every month at 600yds in Palm Bay, FL.



1000yd practice session:


600yd match target. The outside of the white line on 10 ring is 6" diameter and the 22 shot group measures 4.005"  :Wink:

----------


## CD CONSTRICTORS

I also reload for everything I own. Pistol stuff is done on a Dillon RL550B and my match brass is done one at a time on a Lee single stage press for precision. 

Just a pic of my bench and a video I made for a few members on another forum who wanted to know how I loaded match brass.

----------


## Neal

> I have killed many hogs with .22 mags.............. while in a trap. Would I try it with one on the run? No. Could I do it? Yes. 
> Morally or ethically it is wrong in my eyes to kill anything just to kill it and/or gamble on how quickly you can kill it. When I squeeze my trigger its because I am confident that it will be DRT and I wont have to track it at all. I have never taken a shot is there was any question and yes that includes an under powered round. 
> My .17 Mach II will punch paper out to 200 yards in dime sized groups all day everyday. Would I try to shoot a squirrel at that range? No, there is not enough velocity left in the round out there. 
> 
> 
> All that aside, this is the other reason I said no to your offer, I am tired of seeing all of the other stupid pissing matches here and a gun room can and will just add to it.


I get what both of you mean, but I didn't think it was wrong because I knew my ability and the distance. We were upwind of the deer and it had no idea. He was eating grass when I took the shot and he wasn't that far away. I've never had to track anything that I've shot and I only take sure shots as well bro.




> My favorite of all my firearms is my custom built F-Class 6.5x284. Took about 6 months to build and traveled the country during construction.
> 
> Robertson fiberglass stock with adjustable cheekpiece and 3 way buttplate bedded by Alex Sittman, Broughton 31" barrel chambered by Carl Bernosky, Panda action, Jewell trigger at 3oz and a Nightforce 12-42x50mm scope.
> 
> Will shoot 0.300 MOA at 300yds and well under MOA at 600yds and 1000yds. It was purpose built for match use and I generally shoot every month at 600yds in Palm Bay, FL.
> 
> 
> 
> 1000yd practice session:
> ...


I love it dude. I've yet to find a range that I can shoot 1000 yards, or even a few hundred here. I was up North when I was able to shoot that Savage.

----------


## Firemaniv

So anyone had a chance to look at one of these? Opinions?

Sent from my LG-V500 using Tapatalk

----------


## Slim

> Opinions?


Bullpups have never been my bowl of rice.  Got a chance to shoot several different models when I was active. You know how it is when you train with a foreign service, the first thing you want to do is shoot the other guys weapons LOL.  Did some training back in the late 80's with the Canadian SOR, and they carried the only bullpup type rifle that I would consider owning as a personal weapon.  I can't remember the designation of it, but I remember it being a gas operated AR type action in a bullpup  configuration.  I think it was chambered in 5.56, but I can't really remember now.

----------


## Firemaniv

I like that it can switch over to eject out the left side for those of us that are left handed, BUT it according to the manual the headspace has to unchecked with. A go-no go gauge which requires a trip back to IWI. A 9mm conversion kit is supposedly available that the end user can install and use.  

Sent from my LG-V500 using Tapatalk

----------


## Slim

> I like that it can switch over to eject out the left side for those of us that are left handed


That's a very sweet feature.

----------


## Neal

Bullpups are nice for CQB, but I would never use one for anything past say 50 yards. I've shot a P90 before, wonderful gun, but wasn't overly impressed with it.

----------


## patientz3ro

> Bullpups are nice for CQB, but I would never use one for anything past say 50 yards. I've shot a P90 before, wonderful gun, but wasn't overly impressed with it.


Out of curiosity, why not? By definition, a bullpup shortens overall length without sacrificing barrel length, so range and accuracy wouldn't suffer in comparison to a traditional format with the same bolt/action/barrel specs. All you're doing is moving the trigger fwd of the action. 

The P90 is an AWFUL example, though. Not that it's bad for what it is, but being a PDW, it's not going to perform at anywhere near what a bullpup rifle with a longer barrel can do. 

Sent from my HTCEVOV4G using Tapatalk

----------

PitOnTheProwl (02-14-2014)

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

Not big on bullpups at all, lost most of my hearing in my left ear from a 10/22 conversion I did some 20 years ago. I was so hot to trot to shoot it that I was not thinking about anything else. Before I could let off the trigger I had 3 or 4 hot casings stuck in my ear. The ringing has never stopped either.

and Neal the only difference is no stock so the distance performance is the same as the original weapon for distance. Shooter comfort is the problem and lack of bipod for a steady rest.

----------

_Slim_ (02-14-2014)

----------


## patientz3ro

I don't particularly care for them myself. I can understand the logic for the militaries who have adopted them. If a soldier has to clear a building with a standard infantry weapon, then by all means, make that weapon as maneuverable as possible. Bullpup configurations do just that. The problem is that you're still firing a rifle round, and that means a higher risk of collateral damage. Whether it's due to budget constraints, or the need to keep weight down, it's a trade off. 

Personally, if I were clearing a building and had the option to choose my weapon, I'm going with a H&K UMP45. There's a much lower risk of overpenetration, it's an extremely effective round, and being subsonic, there's no need to reduce the powder charge when using a suppressor. 

Plus, I think bullpups are ugly as sin!


Sent from my HTCEVOV4G using Tapatalk

----------


## Neal

> Out of curiosity, why not? By definition, a bullpup shortens overall length without sacrificing barrel length, so range and accuracy wouldn't suffer in comparison to a traditional format with the same bolt/action/barrel specs. All you're doing is moving the trigger fwd of the action. 
> 
> The P90 is an AWFUL example, though. Not that it's bad for what it is, but being a PDW, it's not going to perform at anywhere near what a bullpup rifle with a longer barrel can do. 
> 
> Sent from my HTCEVOV4G using Tapatalk


Probably just from the feel and maybe the odd look. I couldn't justify any reasons besides those two.

I'm not sure if all of them have horrible mag placement, but having the mag behind the trigger to me is an odd feeling, especially since I'm right handed. So having to go behind my right hand or use my right hand to change the mag would just feel awkward. I'm not saying I couldn't get used to it, just prefer not to. Also my biggest thing is if SHTF scenario, ar15 parts are way more common than bullpup.

A case in point in why I love my two Glocks. I love my FN Five-seveN as well, but if something breaks on it then I'm literally screwed.

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

> Probably just from the feel and maybe the odd look. I couldn't justify any reasons besides those two.
> 
> I'm not sure if all of them have horrible mag placement, but having the mag behind the trigger to me is an odd feeling, especially since I'm right handed. So having to go behind my right hand or use my right hand to change the mag would just feel awkward. I'm not saying I couldn't get used to it, just prefer not to. Also my biggest thing is if SHTF scenario, ar15 parts are way more common than bullpup.


 :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  AK/AR/ 10/22----- What do you think they are made from? The weapon system is the same for the most part, the stock is the change. I am however talking about the conversions and not the dedicated factory builds.
You would still do mag changes with your left hand, you just unshoulder the weapon first.
I wont get on the block debate, I will leave this at to each his/her own............ EOTW I will keep my good old Ruger P89 or a 1911.

----------


## patientz3ro

> :...EOTW I will keep my good old Ruger P89 or a 1911.


I'm with you on that one!





My girl's dad built this for me. It started as a Springfield Mil-Spec, but it's got XS Big Dot sights, an extended thumb safety, beavertail grip safety, adjustable match trigger, carry bevel treatment, and refinished in RoGuard over NP3. The feed ramp is mirror polished, rails are tightened, and the barrel was throated from the factory. Nothing was done in terms of accuracy, since it's already more accurate than me. The target in the picture was shot from the bench with the factory barrel, linkage, and bushing. The first 3 of 5 rounds all went through the same hole.

Sent from my HTCEVOV4G using Tapatalk

----------


## Neal

> AK/AR/ 10/22----- What do you think they are made from? The weapon system is the same for the most part, the stock is the change. I am however talking about the conversions and not the dedicated factory builds.
> You would still do mag changes with your left hand, you just unshoulder the weapon first.
> I wont get on the block debate, I will leave this at to each his/her own............ EOTW I will keep my good old Ruger P89 or a 1911.


The system is the same, but the parts aren't interchangeable. I couldn't take parts from a Steyr Aug and put them in my AR15. Bolts, bolt carriers are going to be different. That's what I meant by parts aren't interchangeable. I still prefer my magazine in front of my dominant hand so I never have to unshoulder my weapon to change a mag.

My baby:

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

> The system is the same, but the parts aren't interchangeable. I couldn't take parts from a Steyr Aug and put them in my AR15.


That's NOT what I said or meant. AR parts will go in an AR based pup and so on.............

----------


## Craigaria

Mounted a cheap red dot on my AR and going to sight it in, in the morning. May try to bump fire it too. Never tried it but it looks like fun...

----------


## Neal

> That's NOT what I said or meant. AR parts will go in an AR based pup and so on.............


I misread what you meant, or you misunderstood what I meant then, sorry  :Razz: .




> Mounted a cheap red dot on my AR and going to sight it in, in the morning. May try to bump fire it too. Never tried it but it looks like fun...


Red dots are good, another option is the Primary Arms 2.5x compact illuminated scope. It wasn't far off from just mounting it.

----------


## Craigaria

I just had this scope laying around. Just something so I can go shoot. I'd like to put a 3-9x40 on it to hunt with, but I'd also like something for up close. Haven't really figured out what direction I'm headed with it yet.

----------


## Expensive hobby

> I just had this scope laying around. Just something so I can go shoot. I'd like to put a 3-9x40 on it to hunt with, but I'd also like something for up close. Haven't really figured out what direction I'm headed with it yet.


A GOOD red-dot with a magnifier.

I'm partial to the Aimpoints. I had a M68CCO, back when they were the Comp ML3 I believe. It had all the NV settings, as well as factory flip-ups.

I had it mounted with an A.R.M.S QD mount with Co-Witness Spacer. Held under MOA every time you took it off and re-mounted. Just put it on the right marked number rail and you were G2G.


I like my Dubstep to go Wop Wop Wop Wop

----------


## bigt0006

I like me strikefire for $130
 Cant go wrong
Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## OsirisRa32

Just hit the Dulles expo gun show...picked up a Smith and Wesson M&P .40 for concealed carry!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## CD CONSTRICTORS

EOTech red dots are OK. Only problem is that the red dot is 1 MOA in size. Slap a 3x magnifier behind it and now you have a 3 MOA dot....

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

I am in the process of getting rid of any optic that is battery operated.
Call it my paranoia but I would rather have non reliant optics.
Sad part is every rifle I have is either a red dot OR illuminated reticle.

----------

*bcr229* (02-15-2014),_Slim_ (02-15-2014)

----------


## CD CONSTRICTORS

I have used many scopes.... EOTech, Weaver, Burris, B&L, Simmons, Leupold, Sightron and NightForce.

IMHO the best value for your dollar is Sightron.... even for 1000yd long range match use. They stack up to a $2000 NightForce and even a $4000 March for under $1000.

----------

*bcr229* (02-15-2014)

----------


## Expensive hobby

> I have used many scopes.... EOTech, Weaver, Burris, B&L, Simmons, Leupold, Sightron and NightForce.
> 
> IMHO the best value for your dollar is Sightron.... even for 1000yd long range match use. They stack up to a $2000 NightForce and even a $4000 March for under $1000.


March scopes? Never heard of them.


I like my Dubstep to go Wop Wop Wop Wop

----------


## Craigaria

Sighted in my AR this am. Didn't have much time so I only shot it at 50 yards. Shot great and a tiny grouping as expected. I also bump fired it! My father in law was walking up behind me when I did it and he freaked out. He was asking what I had done to it to make it shoot full auto :Very Happy:   it ran through the mag a little too quick. He made a video of me bump firing 10 rounds but it is on his phone. I'm going to have to get him to send it to me later. Maybe I can post it on here

----------


## Annarose15

I'm a fan of simplicity.  :Smile:

----------


## CD CONSTRICTORS

Some of the best shooters at my club use March scopes- most others use NF, Leupold or Sightron. All our rifles are about equal cost less scopes. I do not see the $2K difference in quality between a NightForce or Sightron and a March. Shooting prone in the heat of FL is all about the mirage and a March will not cut it any better than a NF or Sightron.

http://marchscopes.com/

----------


## Slim

> I'm a fan of simplicity.



*Me Too*  :Good Job:

----------

_Annarose15_ (02-16-2014)

----------


## sho220

> *Me Too*


Ohhh...that's purty... :Good Job:

----------

_Slim_ (02-16-2014)

----------


## Naamah

Me on range day

----------


## Slim

> Me on range day


And now I'm in love.... :Worship:

----------


## CD CONSTRICTORS

Playing with the .308 at 1000yds.....



Results on a 10" AR500 steel plate....



My son at the 1000yd line at a match in TN. We placed 2nd and 3rd out of 10 shooters in our class using the same rifle on back to back on three 20 shot strings. Barrel was still hot when we got back to the hotel. The day before I took first at 600yds and he took 3rd. Dad taught him how to play with the big boys pretty well  :Wink:

----------

_Firemaniv_ (02-16-2014),_Slim_ (02-16-2014)

----------


## patientz3ro

> Playing with the .308 at 1000yds.....


Too bad you couldn't find a LARGE scope...

Sent from my HTCEVOV4G using Tapatalk

----------


## Craigaria

[QUOTE=coreydelong;2220076] We placed 2nd and 3rd out of 10 shooters in our class using the same rifle on back to back on three 20 shot strings. Barrel was still hot when we got back to the hotel. QUOTE]

Good job! Nice shooting

----------


## Craigaria

> Me on range day


Where do y'all shoot at? Those benches look nice, I'm sure I've never been there. Usually I go to our property in Sparta, but from time to time I go to Charlie Elliot or the Dekalb county police range.

----------


## CD CONSTRICTORS

> Too bad you couldn't find a LARGE scope...
> 
> Sent from my HTCEVOV4G using Tapatalk



It's a NightForce NXS 12-42x56mm, NF2 reticle, 1/8 MOA turrets, with a 3" light shade screwed on the end. Same scope as on my custom 6.5x284. 20 MOA base on the .308 and the action on my custom rig has a 20 MOA Davidson rail machined into the Panda F Class action.

Just the rifle parts and custom work ran about $4500 less scope. I have 3 barrels laying around for it and I'm getting ready to do a straight .284 build for myself since my son seems to have taken over my 6.5x284 at matches.

Photo bomb of the assembly....

Last known Robertson's glass stock to be made before they closed up shop. Alex Sittman of Master Class stocks did all the stock and bedding work. Bare stock before custom work...



Devcon bedded stock with 3 aluminum pillars...



Thumb screw cheek riser and 3 way adjustable butt pad....



Bare Panda F Class action with fluted bolt...



Panda F Class action installed...



Jewell trigger set to 5oz. Just blow on it!!



Custom trigger guard....



31" custom Broughton Barrel installed...



Finished product with a little flare. Vipers Den custom front rest at 35# ($1388- all aluminum, stainless and brass) with a custom Protektor cordura rear bag....

----------


## Naamah

> Where do y'all shoot at? Those benches look nice, I'm sure I've never been there. Usually I go to our property in Sparta, but from time to time I go to Charlie Elliot or the Dekalb county police range.


We shoot at a private range down in Macon county. It's just down the road from our hunting club. We used to shoot at a range near Dublin, but this one is muuuuuch closer to where we live. It's a really well maintained range, and they have competitions nearly every weekend.

----------


## CD CONSTRICTORS

Last match I attended. Tought to only drop one point and end up in 2nd (two years in a row!!)....



Next match is a Regional match at the end of February (Orange Blossom Regional) in Palm Bay, FL. 70 some competitors last year and I placed 5th behind only State, National or World Champion shooters. My goal this year is to win a regional match.... high aspirations for someone who has not shot a match since November 2013.....

----------


## Expensive hobby

> Playing with the .308 at 1000yds.....


Is that a chamber plug in your gun?


I like my Dubstep to go Wop Wop Wop Wop

----------


## CD CONSTRICTORS

> Is that a chamber plug in your gun?
> 
> 
> I like my Dubstep to go Wop Wop Wop Wop


Yep..

The photographer doesn't like standing in front of the hot end of a barrel with a closed bolt  :Surprised: 

We were just sighting in and putting in our "come-ups" going from 600yds to 1000yds.

----------


## Expensive hobby

> Yep..
> 
> The photographer doesn't like standing in front of the hot end of a barrel with a closed bolt 
> 
> We were just sighting in and putting in our "come-ups" going from 600yds to 1000yds.


Haha that's funny. For the sake of the photo maybe he'd be ok with a snap-cap in the chamber instead?


I like my Dubstep to go Wop Wop Wop Wop

----------


## CD CONSTRICTORS

That .308 was basically a factory rifle..... R700, 26" Varmint barrel and stock action were used as a donor.... new for $500.

B&C Medalist stock with pillar bedding, cheekpiece riser and adjustable butt pad for $400 from Stocky's Stocks. Jewell trigger set to 6oz, NightForce 20MOA Piccatany rail, Harris Bi-pod and the NF NXS scope. Less scope the project was about $1200.

Every .308 I have owned loves to run 185g Bergers right on the lands with 44.0g of Varget or IMR-4064.

----------


## Neal

> I am in the process of getting rid of any optic that is battery operated.
> Call it my paranoia but I would rather have non reliant optics.
> Sad part is every rifle I have is either a red dot OR illuminated reticle.


Yea, I want to get the Trijicon ACOG, but I don't want to shell out $900 on an optic. I enjoy my $250 Primary Arms with a 2.5x magnification that's powered by one of those large, flat circle batteries  :Razz:

----------


## Slim

> The photographer doesn't like standing in front of the hot end of a barrel with a closed bolt


Wuss... :ROFL:

----------


## Craigaria

Good hunting around there! Looks like a nice range too...

----------


## Craigaria

http://youtu.be/EOpdYiMWk2A                  first bump fire with my core15 tac3

----------


## sho220

> http://youtu.be/EOpdYiMWk2A                  first bump fire with my core15 tac3


haha...looks fun.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Craigaria

I'm heading out to our property tomorrow. We have some clean up to do from the ice storm. Probably going to take something to shoot, just haven't decided what yet. I'll make a video if I do...

----------


## Craigaria

I ended up running 50 rounds through the LC9. Didn't think to do a video, nothing too exciting. Had fun though!

----------


## Raven01

Trying to justify picking up a TAVOR 5.56 but, my current favourite is still the 30-30 pre-64 Model 94.  It may be due for a re-bluing before too long but, it still works like the day it left the factory and never gets hung up on scrub and brush in the field.

----------


## patientz3ro

Looks like the 9th District Court agrees that San Diego's CCW policy is unconstitutional! Sheriff Gore announced that he will not appeal the ruling, so it might be possible to actually carry here before the zombies show up. Woo hoo!

Sent from my HTCEVOV4G using Tapatalk

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

Decided to do a little grave digging here this morning.
My Norinco SKS in the back with my Oracle on the left and my Core15 on the right.
Mounted my new Nikon p223 3x9x40 on the Core this morning.
Thought I would get a nice group shot while I had access.  :Good Job: 
Next weekend or two will take it for a zeroing.

----------


## patientz3ro

> Decided to do a little grave digging here this morning.
> My Norinco SKS in the back with my Oracle on the left and my Core15 on the right.
> Mounted my new Nikon p223 3x9x40 on the Core this morning.
> Thought I would get a nice group shot while I had access. 
> Next weekend or two will take it for a zeroing.


I really hate you right now. And when I say I hate you, I mean I'm extremely jealous.

Sent from my HTCEVOV4G using Tapatalk

----------

PitOnTheProwl (04-20-2014)

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

> I really hate you right now. And when I say I hate you, I mean I'm extremely jealous.
> 
> Sent from my HTCEVOV4G using Tapatalk


Thinking of putting the wood back on the SKS

----------


## lilnash0

My grandpa keeps guns and he's pretty cool... I've been to the range with him and when I was 6 he bought me a red rider haha . 

Sent from my RM-878_nam_usa_100 using Tapatalk

----------


## MarkS

> My grandpa keeps guns and he's pretty cool... I've been to the range with him and when I was 6 he bought me a red rider haha . 
> 
> Sent from my RM-878_nam_usa_100 using Tapatalk


Be careful, you'll shoot your eye out...    :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## lilnash0

> Be careful, you'll shoot your eye out...





never shot my eye out, but I have been hit in the eye with a firework and that just left a little scar on my eyebrow lol





Sent from my RM-878_nam_usa_100 using Tapatalk

----------


## patientz3ro

> never shot my eye out, but I have been hit in the eye with a firework and that just left a little scar on my eyebrow lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my RM-878_nam_usa_100 using Tapatalk


I feel like maybe the reference was missed...

Sent from my HTCEVOV4G using Tapatalk

----------


## lilnash0

> I feel like maybe the reference was missed...
> 
> Sent from my HTCEVOV4G using Tapatalk





no haha a Christmas story. I was just saying haha





Sent from my RM-878_nam_usa_100 using Tapatalk

----------


## Expensive hobby

C PLUS!?! A HAHA HAHAHA YOU'LL SHOOT YOUR EYE OUT KID!

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note 3

----------


## patientz3ro

> no haha a Christmas story. I was just saying haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my RM-878_nam_usa_100 using Tapatalk


Ok. You had me worried for a second, there.

Sent from my HTCEVOV4G using Tapatalk

----------


## Kat_Dog

:Very Happy: 

Best movie ever!

I have a red rider. My dad bought it for me when I was like 8 years old... I'm not allowed to shoot it though -_-
He's taken the whole "you'll shoot your eye out" a little to seriously, I have a BB gun that is co2 powered and way more powerful than my red rider... I also have one that takes those triangular BBs and I shoot them all the time :/
I'm 20 years old, I think it's about time he takes it out of the safe and lets me use it  :Razz:

----------


## Firemaniv

Anyone  have any Geissele triggers installed? I just installed the SSA-enhance in my ruger 556 around a week ago. I love the pull, the brake, & the reset.  I hope to get ahold of the one for the scar to drop in my scar heavy.

Sent from my LG-V500 using Tapatalk

----------


## Spike89

My favorite is the 1911. It's definitely the best of the best. It will be my primary carry......



I have many guns but this will always be my favorite. :-)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk

----------

_patientz3ro_ (05-28-2014)

----------


## patientz3ro

> My favorite is the 1911. It's definitely the best of the best. It will be my primary carry......
> 
> 
> 
> I have many guns but this will always be my favorite. :-)
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


Agreed! Small hands, big hands, they all fit. It's a little heavy compared to say, a Glock, but that helps keep the muzzle down. Besides, if you wear a belt and your pants fit, there's no problem.

Sent from my HTCEVOV4G using Tapatalk

----------


## Spike89

No belt for me just a blackhawk CQC leather IWB holster, properly fitted to your body pants (you don't want to buy a pair bigger than the normal that's BS) and a nice button up.




Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk

----------


## Spike89

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk

----------


## Freakie_frog

> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


How is the printing sitting down?

----------


## Spike89

Zero printing even sitting down. Don't even notice it in the car

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk

----------


## Spike89

I personally don't care to print a little though because people generally are not looking for a gun on you. Most of the time your the least of their worry. Plus everybody has something poking through their clothes now a days. But no, no printing what so ever :-)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

> How is the printing sitting down?


Funny thing is it is not even a liability in Texas any more  :Good Job:  :Good Job: 

- - - Updated - - -




> 


BTW please tuck your shirt in sir. LoL

----------


## Spike89

Never was a liability in ohio :-)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk

----------


## Spike89

I don't tuck in my button ups because my torso looks short and my wife hates it lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk

----------


## bigt0006

I can open carry here in ct printing is a non issue i dont worry about it

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## shadowhaven

My favorite gun is a S&W 500, though I don't carry as of right now.

----------


## patientz3ro

> My favorite gun is a S&W 500, though I don't carry as of right now. I will be getting my Concealed Handgun License soon because of my job (Safety Precautions. You run into a lot of people in my area who hate you/will try to attack. Lol)


Yeaah...

Unfortunately, my height prevents me from carrying a 500. No matter how high it rides on my hip, the muzzle pokes out the bottom of my pants. Besides, it keeps me from bending my leg.

Sent from my HTCEVOV4G using Tapatalk

----------


## shadowhaven

> Yeaah...
> 
> Unfortunately, my height prevents me from carrying a 500. No matter how high it rides on my hip, the muzzle pokes out the bottom of my pants. Besides, it keeps me from bending my leg.
> 
> Sent from my HTCEVOV4G using Tapatalk


The 500 is actually too big for me also. I can barely walk with it. I've been looking at some smaller size handguns/revolvers.

----------


## Expensive hobby

> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


Take it from experience, get a good carry belt!

Like Us On Facebook
Adrenaline Pumping Reptiles

----------


## Spike89

I have a real nice carry belt. Don't need it. Plus the firearm stays secure without any movement or sag. I'm kind of leaning back in the image making it look not as secure. I have carried it for some time now without issues. These firearms are not as heavy as people make them out to be. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk

----------


## Firemaniv

I have been waiting on this rifle for around 2 years. It made it today.

----------


## ElliotNess

I am a firearms instructor and my daily carry is either a G21SF or a G19. Always pocket a S&W 442. None of that is impressive except I am in California. If you are in SoCial and want to take some fun classes... PM me...

----------


## OsirisRa32

Love guns...just got a S&W M&P .40 SHIELD....saving up for a Glock 4 Gen 19...and a Mossburg 500 series 12 gauge for home defense.

Planning on getting my concealed permit in the next 2-3 months.

----------


## bcr229

> ...saving up for a *Glock 4 Gen 19*...


Are we posting while drunk tonight?

----------

_bigt0006_ (06-28-2014)

----------


## OR_Hippy

Hello everyone. New here but I am a firearms fan myself. I actually just went out and bought 2 Tikka T3 Rifles. A .270 and a 30 .06. They both have Leupold optics on them.

----------


## OsirisRa32

> Are we posting while drunk tonight?


lol yeah...just a little bit.... :Rolleyes2:

----------


## patientz3ro

> I am a firearms instructor and my daily carry is either a G21SF or a G19. Always pocket a S&W 442. None of that is impressive except I am in California. If you are in SoCial and want to take some fun classes... PM me...


I just want to know how on earth you got a carry permit in SoCal! I'm going to guess you're not in SD county. Regardless, you're my hero. Anyone in SoKal with a ccw deserves some serious cool points. 

Sent from my HTCEVOV4G using Tapatalk

----------


## patientz3ro

> lol yeah...just a little bit....


ANYONE saving up for a Glock is obviously drunk.

Sent from my HTCEVOV4G using Tapatalk

----------


## 989josh

> I just want to know how on earth you got a carry permit in SoCal! I'm going to guess you're not in SD county. Regardless, you're my hero. Anyone in SoKal with a ccw deserves some serious cool points. 
> 
> Sent from my HTCEVOV4G using Tapatalk


It because he's a firearm instructor  


Sent from my iPhone

----------


## ElliotNess

I get plenty of people ccw that arent instructors or law enforcement. Its gonna be easy now.. thank peruta

----------


## Firemaniv

First 60 rounds through the Beretta ARX-100

----------


## manuuman

Right now it's my Glock 19. If I had to it could pretty much serve in  any roll I'd ever need a gun for. Hard not to like something that  versatile.

----------


## Morris Reese

Not really my favorite, but I do love my Judge Public Defender. Really a fun gun to shoot!

----------


## CD CONSTRICTORS

F-Class Open rig. Full blown custom 6.5x284.

Robertson glass stock bedded by Alex Sittman and chambered by Carl Bernosky. If you're into custom work, you probably recognize these names as some of the best in the country.



Blank stock...



Thumb wheel cheek riser and 3-way adjustable butt plate....



Panda F-Class Action....



Bedded with 3 aluminum pillars....



Jewell trigger..... 3oz pull  :Wink: 



Clean 22 shot string 600yd target..... 4.005" group (outside white of the 10 ring is 6").



1000yd target..... no spotter on this 3 shot group.



.308 "plinker"....



325yd group....



Reloading bench....



Brass prep video for the serious people  :Smile:

----------

*bcr229* (08-03-2014),_Firemaniv_ (08-15-2014)

----------


## ElliotNess

Nice stick ...Im a tactical gun. On the way to teach ccw class... always fun now anyone can get  them... scary at the same time..lol

----------


## Firemaniv

> Reloading bench....
> 
> 
> ]


I see the famous blue press and a 600 super swage. Is the press a 550? I run a 650, awesome machines.

----------

